# Stopping Files being Read only



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

How can I stop my files in My Documents being read only files. When I try to move them into another folder within My Documents I get a prompt asking,"Are you sure you want to move the read-only file."

Help appreciated - please and thank you.

Regards,
Jason Clark

--
P.S.
Who is this Jason from Woodbridge, anyway?
http://www.suffolkwealthbuilders.com


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

To change a file from "read only", you should only have to right click on the file and select "properties". At the bottom of the properties window, you will see the box that says read only, and should be able to un-check it there. Hit apply and close the window. That should stop the prompt. Also, be careful what files you change, unless you KNOW they're just "your stuff". If in doubt, come back here to ask about specific files/file types.

Hope this helps!

TT


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks, it was a great help.

Regards,
Jason Clark

P.S.
Who is this Jason from Woodbridge, anyway?
www.suffolkwealthbuilders.com


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

You're welcome! Glad it helped!

TT


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not sure though why HTML files freeze my PC up when I right click on them? I can't actually access the properties box foe these.

Regards,
Jason Clark


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

Well, what are they? Offline web pages? If so, you probably CAN'T change the properties. They would be read only, because they're just pages you've saved for "viewing offline". You should be able to move them to another folder tho, if that's what you're trying to do. ??

TT


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Does this happen with any other file type or only HTML files? Did you by any chance burn your My Documents Folder to CD and then restore it from there after a resintall? If so, that is the cause of all your files being marked Read only.

One easy way to remove the read only attribute on all files is to open a command prompt within Windows . 

Here is the command, assuming My Documents is in C and therefore its address is C:\My Documents. I am going to use Quotes around the path and therefore I will be able to use long file names.

attrib -R /s "C:\My Documents\*.*" Press enter

Spacing is important so now I will repeat the command including the word space wherever you need to include one.

attrib space -R space /s space "C:\My Documents\*.*"

You'll get a message that certain files are not being reset, These are the hidden system files, desktop.ini for example.



For the html files , try starting with an Internet Explorer Repair.


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

They are notepad files saved as HTML. It's no bother with them, I'm just splitting hairs 

Regards,
Jason Clark


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

No. You are not. That is not normal. An HTML file is a text file. And it should not freeze the computer when you right click on it.

Getting to the bottom of this and repairing it may be a good idea.

Have you tried the Internet Explorer Repair? Also, have you performed an anti Virus scan lately? If not, I would recommend you start there to rule anything out.

Here's a link to a free online scan:
http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall/

Try creating a fast html file on the desktop and see what happens when you right click on it. It can even be empty. Just open notepad and save as any.html


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

How do I do this?

Regards,
Jason Clark


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go to Control Panel> Add Remove Programs and find the Internet Explorer entry on the list. Highlight it and then click Remove.
A dialog will pop up with three choices. Choose Repair.


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

it's not on list....???


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

what Operating system are you using?

IF Win ME or Win98 SE and you have never upgraded Internet Explorer, it won't be on the list.
I would recommend you upgrade IE.


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

Win 98 and IE 5. I can get the latest download from microsoft.com?

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. Do you want to use IE6? Otherwise post back and I'll get you a link to a different download.

Also, after you upgrade you will need the latest security patch for IE.

EDIT: Here's the Download page if you want to install a different version of IE 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/archive/default.asp


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

Mosaic1 (or whatever your name is) I've sorted the problem out thanks to you....and everyone else on this board - thanks. I'm able to right-click html files all right in My Documents now. I'll certainly recomend this board to other people.

Regards,
Jason Clark


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Jason,
I'm glad to hear it all worked out for you.

Katie aka Mo


----------

